

Iowa to launch smartphone driver's license - rmason
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/politics/2014/12/08/iowa-digital-smartphone-drivers-license/20114979/

======
rmason
Seems like there would be fewer regulatory hassles to let you carry your
registration and proof of insurance on your phone but to my knowledge no state
allows you to do that.

~~~
maxerickson
The article mentions that 30 states accept proof of insurance shown on the
phone (probably for similar reasons to my other comment, the information on
the phone is likely used to look up the insurance on whatever systems the
police use).

------
nasalgoat
Am I the only one who has a serious problem with the idea of handing my phone
to a police officer?

~~~
danellis
No. Obviously. It's a trap.

Also, doesn't this make forgery absolutely trivial?

~~~
maxerickson
I imagine that for situations where it matters, the ID number on the phone
license will be used to access a central database.

~~~
nasalgoat
And while they're waiting for that they can go through your emails and texts.

I handed my phone to a customs agent once. Learned my lesson.

